# Maria Szymanowska



## Saturnus

Do you know anything about her?


----------



## Guest

I've got a very beautiful disc, entitled " The Polish school of piano " with works of her. 
Splendidly Romantic. I think that her works might to be more known.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Agata_Szymanowska


----------



## opus67

First time I hear about her....I guess it's another "Naxos Composer," but unfortunately in her case, even Naxos does not have any recording!


----------



## Saturnus

Well I heard her Notturno Murmure on a CD that came with a complete set of Chopin and Field Nocturnes, the CD contained a lot of contemporary (to Chopin) nocturnes, many good, but when I compare all the nocturnes in this 4CD set I think that Szymanowska's nocturne is one of the five best on the set. I don't have a thing for "Naxos Composers" and honestly thought Maria was well known but only within the "piano-elite" (I listen mainly to Wind- & orchestral so it wouldn't had surprised me if I didn't know some semi-legendary piano-composer).


----------



## arkadiusz

Her solo piano music was just released but not on Naxos.


----------

